# Easy way to resize photos for printing



## PhotoMom13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi All,
What is the easiest way to resize photos to avoid the cropping that occurs when trying to print digital images?  It is frustrating to have taken a beautiful picture and then for the top and bottom to be cropped!  
I have iPhoto9 that I mostly use for now.
Thanks!


----------



## ghache (Aug 16, 2010)

PhotoMom13 said:


> Hi All,
> What is the easiest way to resize photos to avoid the cropping that occurs when trying to print digital images? It is frustrating to have taken a beautiful picture and then for the top and bottom to be cropped!
> I have iPhoto9 that I mostly use for now.
> Thanks!


 

i use Lightroom. select the size i want to print. crop and export in 300dpi


----------



## PhotoMom13 (Aug 16, 2010)

I also have Picasa and that has a shrink to fit option.  Would this work?  I don't want to have those white borders on the edge either.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 16, 2010)

your width and lenght ratio of your camera sensor is not the same with the image you are trying to print.  So you either get the white borders OR you crop your image.  Pick one!  If you dont want either, then your image will have to be shrinked and distorted  LOL.


----------



## KmH (Aug 16, 2010)

You can't just resize, you have to crop.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspect_ratio

Different size photos have different shapes.

P&S cameras and a couple of dSLR brands (like Olympus) make photos in a 4:3 aspect ratio, almost a square.

Most dSLR's make a more rectangular shape with an aspect ratio of 3:2.

A couple of popular photo sizes have 5:4 (8x10) and 7:5 (5:7) aspect ratios.

Consequently, the photographer has to be mindful af all the different aspect ratios when shooting, if they expect prints will be made to standard sizes.

That shooting technique is called 'shooting fat' or leaving extra space in the frame, specifically for cropping to the differing aspect ratios of common print sizes.

Another of the reasons it can be worth it to pay a professional.


----------



## PhotoMom13 (Aug 16, 2010)

If i use the "shrink to fit" option on Picasa is that what your talking about shrink and distort?


----------



## ababysean (Aug 16, 2010)

It will probably shrink to fit (by adding a white border)


----------



## tsblo (Aug 16, 2010)

I always shoot to leave room for my 8x10 and 11x14 crops. It just find it easier. After a while you get used to seeing the crop and where you have to leave room.


----------

